# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual FAQs >  Visual C++ General: Where can I find the redistributable packages

## cilu

*Q*: Where can I find the redistributable packages for VC++ to install on client machines?

*A*: You can get them from Microsoft Download Center. Here are the exact links.

For applications developed with *Visual Studio 2010*:
32 bit applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displaylang=enMicrosoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...b-5328b8578f0364 bit applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...f-9350143d5867Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...6-879EAB4FCDF8IA64 applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (IA64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...5-152c5d3d0f82Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (IA64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...2-D4A05CC0B6B3

For applications developed with *Visual Studio 2008*:
32 bit applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=enMicrosoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en64 bit applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=enMicrosoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=enIA64 applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (IA64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

For applications developed with *Visual Studio 2005*:
32 bit applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=enMicrosoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en64 bit applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=enMicrosoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=enIA64 applications
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (IA64): http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------

